# My mission to find a Lab Corgi Mix (Corgidor)



## x0adam0x (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm not sure where to post this, I need help finding this hybrid (Lab/Corgi)
On the 10th of February I lost my dog to Bladder Cancer, we made the incredibly tough decision to put our beloved Lucky to sleep.

Today is exactly two weeks since I said goodbye to my best friend.
Lucky was 14 years old, he was a Lob/Corgi mix we adopted from this couple that were moving to France. He was 6 when we got him and he spent the majority of his first 6 years of life stuck in a small apartment by himself from 9 - 5 everyday.

We adopted him and he went crazy when he got to our house, we have a big house and he was sooo excited, running room to room. Sniffing all of us. We have a family of 5 so he was NEVER alone in the 8 years we had him and I was by his side in my house 90% of the time.

Not having him around hurts too much, it's too lonely in my house and it doesn't feel right. When lucky was 7, he was a baby and grew up with Lucky being around. He acted like he was his daddy. Last week he was very upset that Lucky wasn't here anymore, he refused to eat/drink and just slept. He has just started to come around.

For the past week we've been looking for Lucky's mix, It's a goofy one but we want the same kind. We know it won't replace our Lucky, and no dog will. He has a special special place in our heart, but we have more love to give and believe Lucky would want us to have a new friend.

I'm having zero lucky finding a corgi/lab. I've looked everywhere I know of online.
I live in the Vancouver area and there doesn't seem to be any, anywhere.

We got Lucky, when we got Lucky  We found an ad for him in the newspaper.

But this hybrid is extremely rare and I feel like giving up, I've spent hours and hours everyday looking to no avail.

I thought I'd come and try out these forums to see if anyone can help me in my mission to find this mix.

Also I know Corgidor isn't a real word, people keep screamin at me online telling me he's a mutt, it's just an easier way to refer to his mix.
And I know his personality could be completely different to other Corgidor's but it's what we really really want.

Even if you can't help me thank you for taking your time to read, I really appreciate it.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

Finding a specific mix in a responsible way is going to be pretty difficult.

Honestly, I think you need to not worry about what the specific breed/s are. Think of your dog, and list all the things you liked about him and would like to see in your next dog. Then make a list of the things you didn't really like and don't want to see in your next dog. Then from there you can look at what breed/s would best fit that description. Even if you don't get a purebred, having a breed in mind will make it easier to find even if you're looking for a particular breed mix.


----------



## x0adam0x (Feb 24, 2013)

TorachiKatashi said:


> Finding a specific mix in a responsible way is going to be pretty difficult.
> 
> Honestly, I think you need to not worry about what the specific breed/s are. Think of your dog, and list all the things you liked about him and would like to see in your next dog. Then make a list of the things you didn't really like and don't want to see in your next dog. Then from there you can look at what breed/s would best fit that description. Even if you don't get a purebred, having a breed in mind will make it easier to find even if you're looking for a particular breed mix.


Thing is, there's nothing we didn't like about him. He never did anything bad. He had a few accidents once in a while but that's it. He was extremely sweet, never snapped at anyone or showed any kind of aggression. The only time he growled was when a dog would approach Gizmo, he was very protective of him. I also feel our dog Gizmo would be more comfortable around a similar looking dog. He's very territorial. He's pretty good with labs but labs are too big for us. We want a medium sized dog.

Also, Thank you for responding so fast!


----------



## Khembie (Oct 17, 2012)

I agree with TorachiKatashi. Perhaps listing the traits you loved about your dog (or what it was that you loved about him so much) and then go out and meet some shelter or rescue dogs. The breed itself is a special one to you, but you might be surprised at the connection you will have with another dog!

I'm sorry for your loss. Good luck in finding another furchild.


----------



## x0adam0x (Feb 24, 2013)

I guess I am open to a different kind of dog.
But I'm leaning towards it having Lab in it.
I don't want a large dog, but a medium sized dog.

I'm not sure about lab mixes that are medium sized, any recommendations?

Lucky was very sweet and gentle, He liked to cuddle and have his belly rubbed and loved being around people. 
We've had puppies pull on his tail,ears,etc and he would just sit there and and lick them, He was a one of a kind dog.

I don't even know how to search for a dog that is similar, his nature was very unique. He had a bunch of funny quirks that made him special.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

maybe look up Lab herding breed mixes in rescue? Lab X herding breeds are not uncommon, and if you go with rescues(as opposed to shelters where there is a lot of unknowns or ads where people lie) you will know what the temperament is.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

First dog closest to you that popped up:

http://www.reachoo.com/ads/102296253?utm_source=yakaz


Lab mixes should be quite easy to find in your area. Try http://www.petfinder.com/.


----------



## Khembie (Oct 17, 2012)

x0adam0x said:


> He was a one of a kind dog.


I think you said it perfectly. Lucky was one of a kind.... not matter what dog you find it won't be Lucky. I'm not sure you will be able to search for a dog that is as unique as Lucky, that sounds like a big task. What would you think about going to an adoption event near you and just meeting some of the dogs? Like Miss Bugs said, you can always contact breed specific rescues as well.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

I want to say this about dogs - every dog's personality is different even within the same breed. My last dog was a Lab/Border Collie mix; she was super smart but energy wise she was nothing like a Lab or Border Collie - she was the most low key dog. Like you I wanted the same mix since she was a great dog but after reading how each breed is I realized she was unique. She didn't need a lot of mental stimulation, didn't destroy things, was happy running around the back yard and never needed to run for miles to burn up excess energy.

I agree to write down the traits you liked about you dog and see how different breeds match up. The physical stuff such as color or fur length may not match up but personality may be close but it will never be 100% the same.


----------



## x0adam0x (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you so much for the replies.
We are going to continue to look for a corgi/lab mix but will keep an open mind for other mixes.

Right now we're having trouble finding a dog in general as we can't get a dog from SPCA as they want everyone in the family to come visit the dog and that's very hard with 5 of us in the same house on different schedules.

So it seems very difficult to even get a dog, it's discouraging.

I really appreciate the replies, I just want a sweet natured medium size dog.

I saw this and nearly lost my mind.
http://www.reachoo.com/ads/106980951?utm_source=yakaz

I sent them an email offering $400 to somehow get one of them over to where I am, It's a shot in the dark but the idea of them getting put down makes me so angry and sad.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

x0adam0x said:


> Thank you so much for the replies.
> We are going to continue to look for a corgi/lab mix but will keep an open mind for other mixes.
> 
> Right now we're having trouble finding a dog in general as we can't get a dog from SPCA as they want everyone in the family to come visit the dog and that's very hard with 5 of us in the same house on different schedules.
> ...


Ugh harnett is right near me.... welcome to the south haha.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

As with people, no two dogs are the same. You could get the same mix but it wont be the same dog...


----------



## Khembie (Oct 17, 2012)

There may be a rescue group nearby that could help with the pull from the shelter. Contact nearby rescue groups and see if they have any ideas to get the pups out of there and to you. It can't hurt to try!


----------

